# LED Panel fehler



## Indrix (10. Juni 2011)

Guten abend,

Und zwar habe ich seit vorgestern Abend ein SEHR dickes problem mit meinem LED Bildschirm.

Allso !! Ich habe mir vor etwa 5 Monaten einen (Hanns.G HL251DPB LED) gekauft,er lief auch bis vor 2 Tagen total reibungslos,Er ist mir nie runtergefallen oder mit spitzen gegständen in berührung gekommen.

Allso zu den geschehnissen.

An dem Besagten tag habe ich ihn ganz normal angemacht und wollte etwas Crysis 2 zocken,da viel mir son dummer fleck auf allso hab ich mir Glasreiniger "den ich schon immer für die reinigung meiner Bildschirme verwände" geschnapt und hab die oberfläche gereinigt.So weit wahr danach auch alles in ordnung ich hab ca 2 stunden Crysis 2 im Multiplayer gedaddelt,nach dem spielen ist mir auch kein fehler aufgefallen.
Ich hab dann mit meiner Frau zu abend gegessen und hab mit ihr zusammen noch bis 20 uhr Tv geschaut "Der PC lief die ganze zeit im Desktop betrieb weiter".So alls ich dann wieder an mein Arbeitsplatz kamm viel mir plötzich auf das über die gesamte länge der taskleiste Weiße Streifen ca 1 Pixel breit gezogen wahren,zusätslich sind um den bereich des Start-symbols viele Pixelfehler in allen farben "schwarz,weiß,rot,blau,grün"......und es sind wirklich viele ich denke so um die 150 bis 200.Ich habe darauf hin die ganze nacht in google verbracht um heraus zu finden voran das liegen könnte und was man dagegen machen kann.Klar wahr mir schon das man Pixelfehler nicht einfach weg bekommt doch habe ich vermehrt gelesen das ein Gif-Bild was schnell die Farben wechseln tut evt die eingefrohrenen Pixel wieder beleben kann "Schwarze Pixel" die ja total tot sind sind von diesem prozess ausgeschlosen,so nur hatt das "garnix" gebracht im gegenteil die Pixelfehler wurden nur noch Bunter.Heute habe ich mich dann nach der Arbeit am PC gesetzt und hab ne runde BFBC2 gedaddelt und aufmal werden die Streifen mehr sie gehen jetzt über die Taskleiste hinaus ich habe jetzt so viele Weiße streifen direkt auf und über der taskleiste das ich diese nur noch zu gut 50% sehen kann.

Meine Frage nach diesem "Mörder text" ist allso was diese streifen sein könnten und wodurch diese entstehen können bzw konnten ??

Um unwichtige fragen gleich zu umgehen:
Nein es liegt nicht an der Grakka oder dem OS und auch nicht am DVI kabel ich habe den Bildschirm "Ohne" DVI-kabel angemacht und auch dort konnte ich diesen/diese fehler sehen,es liegt allso direkt an dem TFT pannel.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen: Indrix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

Bunte Pixelfehler deuten meist auf Probleme mit dem Grafik RAM. Wie sind die Temperaturen, und sind auch die Kühler sauber. Dieser Streifen der auch ohne Anschluß auftritt deutet wohl auf den Defekt des Monitors, da er ja nur 5 Monate alt ist würde ich die Garantie geltend machen. Also daher den Händler kontakten für das weitere Vorgehen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2011)

> Nein es liegt nicht an der Grakka oder dem OS und auch nicht am DVI kabel ich habe den Bildschirm "Ohne" DVI-kabel angemacht und auch dort konnte ich diesen/diese fehler sehen,es liegt allso direkt an dem TFT pannel.


 
Dann teste doch mal einen anderen Monitor an der Grafikkarte. Nur um diese zu 100% ausschließen zu können. 

Beim Monitor wirst du (sofern du dir sicher bist das er den Fehler verursacht) um eine RMA nicht herum kommen.


----------



## Indrix (10. Juni 2011)

Moin,

Danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten.

So und nun zum Tehma,ich habe euch doch schon die information gegeben das es "Nicht" an der grakka liegen tut...........
Ich hábe den Bildschirm "Ohne" anschluß zum rechner angemacht und auch dort sind sowohl die Streifen alls auch die bunten Pixelfehler.Die HD5850 leuft wunderbar und das obwohl sie sehr stark übertaktet wurde.
Wie gesagt es sind fehler die vom "Bildschirm" her rühren und "nicht" vom PC.


Gruß: Indrix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

Das hatte ich ja weiter unten erwähnt das dann der Monitor ne Macke hat. Händler kontaktieren zwecks Reklamation, was anderes kann man da nicht sagen


----------



## Indrix (10. Juni 2011)

Na mit der reklamation wird es nichts mehr,ich hab das teil ja auf gemacht um zu schauen ob da vieleicht etwas vom putzen hinein gelaufen ist.
Das ist aber nicht weiter schlim ich bestell mir einfach die tage nen neuen,nur interessiert es mich trotzdem wodurch das pasieren konnte und wie man sowas evt vermeiden könnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

Schwer zu sagen wodurch der Fehler auftraf, hatt emal ähnliches durch ein ext. Netzteil was da rein schlug. Vielleicht meldet sich einer vom Fach der mehr sagen kann, bin auf dem Gebiet kein Profi


----------



## Indrix (10. Juni 2011)

Hmm ich weiß auch echt überhaupt nicht warum das passiert ist,ich habe vermehrt bei google gelesen das man "kein" glasreiniger für TFT´s nutzen darf aber das wiederspricht sich irgend wie da ich ja auch meine anderen TFT´s immer schön damit geputzt habe und da ist sowas nie vorgekommen.Das hier ist mein "erster" TFT der fehler bekommen hatt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2011)

Moderne Glasreiniger sind nicht die Ursache für Bildfehler, wenn würde man sich eher das Paneel versauen. Fehlerhafte Bauteile die ihre Spezifikation nicht halten können, oder die Qualität derer war Grenzwertig. Es gäbe massig Ursachen


----------



## Indrix (10. Juni 2011)

Allso der TFT hat mich 260€ gekostet und auch so ist Hanns.G ne gute marke ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie ärger mit Bildschirmen von der marke,allso glaube ich nicht das es an "Grenzwertigen" bauteilen liegt.Ich vermutte immer mehr das es am Glasreiniger lag denn jetzt ist der TFT komplet im Ar*** es geht garnichts mehr an dem teil.....!! ich hab in vor etwas ner halben stunde auseinander genommen um ihn mir "jetzt wo er eh völlig kaput ist" genauer anzuschauen,und ich habe festgestellt das einige kontakte die gummirt wahren sehr angefressen sind und das "mus" von irgend einer flüßigkeit kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte ja nix gegen Hanns G gesagt, hatte hier auch einen mal für kleines Geld angekauft und später weiter gegeben ( mittlerweile ca 5 Jahre und läuft ). Normalerweise ist nix drin im Glasreiniger was Kunststoffe anfressen könnte. Welchen hattest du genutzt? Es könnte einfach auch nur billiges Material gewesen sein was die Wärme nicht verträgt ( auch nicht negativ gemeint ). Ich hatte schon einige Samsung im Garten vergraben dürfen weil die Bauteile einfach zu knapp bemessen werden und gerade mal die Garantiezeit überleben.


----------



## Indrix (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hab son ganz normalen von Aldi,ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das da was drinne ist was irgend wie gummi zerfrist aber es ist halt komisch das der TFT genau an dem Tag fehler bekommt an dem ich ihn gereinigt habe


----------



## Own3r (11. Juni 2011)

Der Reiniger wird nicht an dem Problem Schuld sein. Ich denke einfach, dass der Monitor seinen Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2011)

Nö in dem Zeugs der Discounter ist nix drin, hatte so etwas auch oft genutzt. Es war wohl einfach ein dummer Zufall.


----------



## Indrix (11. Juni 2011)

@Own3r

Allso nicht fahlsch verstehen,aber das ein neuer 260€ TFT der gerade mal "großzügige" 5 monate aufm buckel hatt einfach so den geist aufgibt halte ich für schwachsin.

@Dr Bakterius

Ich denke das der zufall darin liegt das ich den glasreiniger im laufenden betrieb auf das pannel aufgetragen habe,in einigen foren wird expliziet darauf hingewiesen das man reinigungsmittel nur bei ausgeschalteten TFT´s auftragen sollte.Grund dafür soll wohl die wärme des TFT´s sein es kann nämlich zu schäden kommen wenn kältere flüßigkeiten auf das warme Pannel treffen.
Ich kann das zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen da ich genau dies auch früher schon immer gemacht habe aber gut an irgendwas mus es liegen.


----------



## Own3r (11. Juni 2011)

Selbst ein Ferrari kann nach kurzer Zeit schon Probleme haben - HansG steht jetzt auch nicht so für super Qualität.
Aber wenn der 5 Monate alt ist hast du noch Garantie, also einfach umtauschen. Wenn du kein Siegel gebrochen hast sollte das noch gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

So warm sind die Panels nicht da müßten die ja platzen. Die werden höchstens auf der Rückseite etwas wärmer, aber da hilft kein Reiniger. Du hast wohl einfach mal Pech gehabt und ein Teil erwischt wo die Serienstreuung oder die Qualität der Bauteile nicht so dolle war. Ich würde es trotzdem probieren das Gerät zu tauschen wenn es sachgerecht geöffnet wurde und wie Own3r schon sagte kein Siegel gebrochen wurde.


----------



## Indrix (12. Juni 2011)

Na mit umtauschen wird das nix....xD ich hab das teil aufgehabt....2 mal sogar !! die werden mir nen vogel zeigen wenn ich sach das die mir das ding reparieren sollen =D.

Auf jedenfall las ich mich nicht davon abbringen das es der Reiniger wahr,denn dort wo das gummi zersetzt wurde kann garkeine wärme hin kommen.....und ich hab auch noch nie gesehen das gummi bei wärme zerfressen wird,wenn überhaupt dann porös und darauf hin würde es abbröckeln.....!!

Aber seis drum ich werde in zukunft nicht mehr mit diversen mitelchen an den TFT ran gehen,ich kauf mir nächste woche das teil einfach neu und gut ist.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (12. Juni 2011)

Also am Glasreiniger lags sicherlich Nicht.
Lies dir das mal durch, ööööhm....Seite 2 unten steht nochmal explizit das Samsung und Eizo bei der Reinigung auf handelsübliche Glasreiniger schwören.
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNETNlJPcrFqmTDuGWl2MGTqWIloEQ&cad=rja
Ich persönlich benutze keinen Glasreiniger, einfachere Mittelchen (Wasser) tun es auch. Lediglich wenn hartnäckige Verschmutzungen (Nutella-Finger Attacke) entfert werden müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

> (Nutella-Finger Attacke)


Das könnte man ablecken oder mit einem frischen Toast abwischen.
Normalerweise wenn man in der Hütte auf Rauchzeichen verzichtet, reicht ein feuchtes Microfasertuch, falls die Verschmutzung etwas hartnäckiger ist kann man normale Seife verwenden. 

Für ganz hartnäckige Fälle gäbe es noch Flex, Hammer und Meißel sowie die Kerzen vom ollen Nobel ( die heutige Jugend nimmt einfach 1 KG C4 ). Gut der tägliche Neukauf spart natürlich auch Putzmittel


----------



## Indrix (14. Juni 2011)

Hahaha.....sehr witzig.....xDDDD

Aber nur so zur Info mein TFT ist im Ar*ch allso mus ich mir nen neuen kaufen


----------



## Indrix (27. Juni 2011)

Moin !!

Allso ich hab mein TFT letzte woche Freitag von Hanns.G abholen lassen und 4 Tage später wurde er mir mit ausgetauschten Pannel wieder gebracht.
Dabei wunderte ich mich tierisch denn ich hab das teil 2mal aufgemacht und ma sah auch deutlich das ich dran rumgemacht habe^^.
Aber wie auch immer !! mein TFT geht jetzt wieder und Hnns.G hatt nichts bemängelt und sie wahren sogar schnell^^

Greats: Indrix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2011)

Na sieh an nun war es doch kein Fall für das andere Ende der Speiseröhre und auch nicht weh getan. Dann viel Spass bei der Benutzung und Reinigung


----------



## Own3r (27. Juni 2011)

Das hast du wirklich noch mal Glück gehabt - viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## Indrix (28. Juni 2011)

Danke leute =D 

Aber fürs reinigen hab ich mir son extra TFT reiniger gekauft 

Was das angeht bin ich erstmal paranoid...XD

Dann bedanke ich mich an der stelle erstmal für Antworten usw bis denne leute

Bye


----------

